# Using mulm from a fish only tank



## Ashly Scott (Jan 11, 2005)

I have always thought of mulm simply being what you would siphon from the gravel of an existing tank. When beginning a new tank is there any disadvantage of using mulm from a fish only tank vs. a planted tank?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

No disadvantage that I know of...the mulm from a fish only tank should be just as good as any other mulm.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

In theory at least, the mulm is mineralized, so while it could have varying composition from any given tank to another, it should not that great a difference between FO and planted.


----------

